# ISFJ- Communications Major--a bad idea?



## Miah (Mar 27, 2013)

Need your thoughts on this, any input is appreciated!

I am an ISFJ trying to figure out what to pursue for my bachelor's degree. I have an associates degree, but I am hoping to begin my bachelors in the spring. The problem is that I am not sure what to major in.

At this point, I am considering a Major in Communications. Its such a variable major so I think it could bring me in a lot of directions.

Am I crazy? I hear this is a good career for extraverts, though I am not very introverted, I still am an introvert (ISFJ.) 

I am pretty balanced on my I/E, S/N and J/P and am very much more a feeler than a thinker.

I am very interested in the relationships between people and hope to work in some sort of nonprofit or Christian agency. What do you think?​


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

My sister has a journalism degree and worked in nonprofit for a long time. It seems like communications, public relations, and in her case even journalism can get you into that type of work. Honestly from talking to her about her experiences it's seems like it's mostly personality and organizational skills they were looking for. Her job was to recruit and organize volunteers in conducting fundraisers.


----------



## Miah (Mar 27, 2013)

FromTheWorldUp said:


> My sister has a journalism degree and worked in nonprofit for a long time. It seems like communications, public relations, and in her case even journalism can get you into that type of work. Honestly from talking to her about her experiences it's seems like it's mostly personality and organizational skills they were looking for. Her job was to recruit and organize volunteers in conducting fundraisers.


Thanks for the reply. 

What type is your sister?

I can be very organized, and I am really good at planning. So, I think in that way, I would be well suited to something like that. I really want to involved in something that makes a difference. I am also considering becoming a missionary. (I went to India in 2012.) I think that a communications degree could help me pursue working at a non-profit or missions agency.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

I think she is an ENFJ. It was very difficult for her because there was so much pressure on her to raise a certain amount of money in each area and you only have some much control of volunteers. Nonprofit and missions is very broad. Do you know a little more specifically what type of nonprofit or missions job you'd like to do?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the idea of a communications major and I am an ISFJ. I loved public speaking class in college(an early communication class), and the idea of communication and varying context fascinates me.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm, I kind of feel like an ISFJ would be perfect for the field. ESFJs are quite prevalent. The only real difference would be that the introverted types tend to come off a little more investigative. I don't think this should worry you much.


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit (Jun 3, 2012)

Your thread caught my attention because my ISFJ sister majored in communication, and she's now working in that field. It's not impossible, even if it might be harder for an introvert than for an extrovert, from what I understood. But it also depends on the type of work environment you choose to work in!

I think my sister really likes working in communication, even if it sometimes requires extra efforts when she has to talk to people and take part in events, but it's definitely not insurmountable. The only thing she hates is the environment she works in, and the constant pressure she's under to act a certain way with her extrovert colleagues. They all seem very superficial and she can't connect with them at all. The agency she works for is also extremely competitive and mostly focuses on business deals, and she doesn't like that either, so she's thinking about working in a non-competitive field. She's been volunteering for WWF for a few years now and she really wants to find a job in a similar association. 
So if you're thinking of working in a nonprofit or a Christian agency, I think you're very unlikely to find a stressful work environment, and the fact that it's a meaningful job will definitely help you.  I really don't think you should cross out communication if that's what you want to do, as long as you make sure you find a positive and fulfilling environment to work in.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

If you're unsure communications would probably be a good major anyway since that is pretty broad. Most places in the business world will view that degree in a positive light, everyone needs to know how to communicate. Often times you just have to have a bachelor's degree to get a particular job, but they don't specify what the major needs to be, or will be flexible if the major seems to be somewhat related to what they do.


----------

